# [SOLVED] System wont boot: Either kernel or rc sysinit issue

## msalerno

I have an intel ss4200 that I have been trying to get to work with Gentoo.  It's mostly standard Intel hardware.  It's also a headless unit with only a serial console hookup.  I have been able to successfully boot this system with PLD linux rescue USB as well as the SystemRescue USB and see all of my hardware, chroot, etc...  Since SystemRescue CD is gentoo based, I copied the /proc/config.gz and make a genkernel (Eventually I will customize the kernel, but I need to get things working first).  The system boots up with the genkernel as if all is well.  Serial console works, the hard drive is detected as well as the partitions.  The issue I have is that the boot process freezes every time at the same spot.  I have been looking around the forums and the internet for a solution, but so far no luck.  The first thing I need to figure out is if it's hanging on the kernel or the sysinit.  Is there a way to turn on debugging to see where it's getting hung?

Thanks

Full output here

```
[   13.573758] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/66

[   13.623856] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TRANSCEND        2010 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   13.720742] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21.

[   13.803191] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 7831152 512-byte logical blocks: (4.00 GB/3.73 GiB)

[   13.893867] modprobe used greatest stack depth: 5728 bytes left

[   13.964959] ALSA device list:

[   14.000415]   No soundcards found.

[   14.041121] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   14.098421] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   14.207730] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[   14.264306] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[   14.327964]  sda:

[   14.348829] TCP cubic registered

[   14.389550] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[   14.440656] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[   14.493779]  sda1 sda2

[   14.522820] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 1 devices found

[   14.595105] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[   14.650453] Freeing unused kernel memory: 556k freed

[   14.709968] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 6320k

[   21.236071] stty used greatest stack depth: 5048 bytes left

```

Last edited by msalerno on Sat Jun 12, 2010 3:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

 *msalerno wrote:*   

> The first thing I need to figure out is if it's hanging on the kernel or the sysinit.  Is there a way to turn on debugging to see where it's getting hung?
> 
> Full output here
> 
> ```
> ...

 stty is a user program, so for it to have used any stack means some user code must have executed. *http://pastebin.com/8tSXv7r7 wrote:*   

> [    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2 console=ttyS0 console=tty0

 Since you specified both ttyS0 and tty0, output is initially sent to both.  However, per Documentation/serial-console.txt, the last device specified is the one which receives output from /dev/console.  Thus, the user programs are displaying all their output to your VGA console, not your serial console.  Since you have no monitor to display the VGA console, it appears to hang.  I suggest removing console=tty0 entirely.

----------

## msalerno

Sorry for the delayed reply, but I just wanted to report back that it worked.  Thanks for the help.

----------

